# Zoll vs Lifepacks



## hreeves877

Just wondering what everybody else thinks about Zoll monitors vs Lifepacks?  I use Zolls at one squad and Lifepacks at the other, and I must say, I prefer the lifepacks....thoughts???


----------



## TransportJockey

hreeves877 said:


> Just wondering what everybody else thinks about Zoll monitors vs Lifepacks?  I use Zolls at one squad and Lifepacks at the other, and I must say, I prefer the lifepacks....thoughts???



I used LPs for internship and my old IFT company used Zolls (M series at that time, E series now). I'm more of a fan of the Zolls, but part of that is I got more training on them than the LP.


----------



## wyoskibum

*LifePak*



hreeves877 said:


> Just wondering what everybody else thinks about Zoll monitors vs Lifepacks?  I use Zolls at one squad and Lifepacks at the other, and I must say, I prefer the lifepacks....thoughts???



I was exposed to the Zoll's during my field rides, but I've always used LifePaks in my job and prefer them.  Perhaps if I had always used Zoll it would be different.


----------



## colafdp

We used Zoll's first the M series, and then the E series exclusively for 2 years, and they were a great monitor...to start out with. Then we had nothing but problems with them. Inability to pace someone over a certain speed, way too much artifact, etc. We've recently switched to the LP15's and we love them. The difference is like night and day. I would much rather use a lifepak over a zoll any day.

 Just my $0.02


----------



## hreeves877

colafdp said:


> We used Zoll's first the M series, and then the E series exclusively for 2 years, and they were a great monitor...to start out with. Then we had nothing but problems with them. Inability to pace someone over a certain speed, way too much artifact, etc. We've recently switched to the LP15's and we love them. The difference is like night and day. I would much rather use a lifepak over a zoll any day.
> 
> Just my $0.02



I have had the same problem with the Zolls.  It seems like you could be sitting still in the rig, but the artifact is like you are driving over a dirt road with a million pot holes.  I use the Zolls at my paid job, LP15 at my volly squad.  Not only are the LPs an all in one, with BPm SPo2 monitor, etc....but I only seem to get artifact if we are actually moving.  Only other problem I have had is the BP is very inaccurate if taken in a moving rig.  This however, is yet another reason why I will always take a manual BP over an automated one anyday.


----------



## Shishkabob

I was trained on Phillips and use the Lp12 in my internship.  I hate the LP12. Can't quite pin why, just do. Plus it feels like I have to change tge LP battery after EVERY call. 

Use Zoll in one of my clinicals... It was ok but only used it for monitoring.


----------



## LondonMedic

In my hossie (and in London Ambulance) we use lifepacks, seen Zolls and Philips AEDs around but never really used them. In my experience (in-hospital medical, trauma, ITU transfer & elective cardioversions and OOH trauma) LPs work just fine.


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I like the Phillips with its color screen and everything built right into it.

I herd there are LP-15's now? anyone used one?


----------



## emt_irl

personally i like the good oul lifepack.

i have used a heartstart mrx before which is simular to a lifepack in my opnion after all they all do the same job


----------



## lightsandsirens5

The only Lifepacks I have ever used are the old 300s. Our BLS/ILS rigs carry Zoll Ms. They are so simple to use and the batteries last forever. I have heard of two back to back codes (including shocks) run using them. So I definatly like the Zolls. But I would like to try a LP-12 or 15 just to compare.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

In my time in EMS I have seen/used Welch-Allyn, LifePak 10s, LifePak 12s, LifePak 15s, and Phillips HeartStart MRx.  While I can't speak on Zolls, I will say that I definitely prefer the HeartStart MRx over any other monitor I've used.


----------



## Sieldan

Man, I would love for us to get either of them.  Were still running with HP Codemaster 100's.  Anybody got any 'retired' units they can donate?  Just need 2 or 3.  <grin>

At school we have the Zoll M and E series.  Never had the opportunity to lay hands on a LifePack.


----------



## WTEngel

*Just a tip for those using LP 12...*

When you attach the leads for 3 lead on the LP 12, it is not diagnostic quality, it is "monitoring" quality. The only time you get diagnostic quality is if you run a 12 lead.

However, if you attach the leads for the 3 lead, press the 12 lead button (it will warn you that you do not have all the leads attached), and then press the 12 lead button again to override the warning, it will print a diagnostic quality 3 lead. It will be on the full 12 lead grid, minus the missing leads.

This can help filter out some of the artifact, as the machine has a different algorithm it uses when doing diagnostic quality versus "monitoring" quality.

One of the reps showed me this a few years back, I thought it was an interesting trick...


----------



## MS Medic

I've worked for a service that used the LP-12 and now work where I use the Zoll M-series. The 2 things I did like about the LP were the cap and auto bp. I also don't like that you have to change out the defib/pacing pads on the Zoll when at the hopspital. I do prefer the weight of the Zoll though. Also if you ever price the 2, you will see why ppl buy Zoll rather than Physio.


----------



## TripsTer

From a BLS perspective, the LP12 didn't seem like it was all up to par compared to the Zoll. It didn't have diagnostic readouts, only a strip for the 12 lead, and the early editions did not have automatic BP. Granted you need to do manual BP's, and shouldn't rely on the machine's diagnosis but hey, it was neat that it was there. The main thing that I like about the Zoll over the LP12 is that it had a memory card that could be synced with our PCR. All the vitals, their times, as well as when certain cardiac procudures were performed, were all entered into the PCR automatically with a click.

But I heard the LP15 is a beast. Haven't had a chance to check it out but one of the other stations is testing them and they kicked the Zoll out within a few days.


----------



## KillTank

LP>Zoll


----------



## Jon

I use LP12's at 2 of my jobs, and the Phillips MRx at the third. I like the Phillips better.. but the LP12's are OK. Zolls aren't BAD... but I've never been impressed with them.


----------



## reaper

TripsTer said:


> From a BLS perspective, the LP12 didn't seem like it was all up to par compared to the Zoll. It didn't have diagnostic readouts, only a strip for the 12 lead, and the early editions did not have automatic BP. Granted you need to do manual BP's, and shouldn't rely on the machine's diagnosis but hey, it was neat that it was there. The main thing that I like about the Zoll over the LP12 is that it had a memory card that could be synced with our PCR. All the vitals, their times, as well as when certain cardiac procudures were performed, were all entered into the PCR automatically with a click.
> 
> But I heard the LP15 is a beast. Haven't had a chance to check it out but one of the other stations is testing them and they kicked the Zoll out within a few days.



LP12's have had NIBP for years. They also send all data to a ePCR wirelessly.


----------



## TransportJockey

reaper said:


> LP12's have had NIBP for years. They also send all data to a ePCR wirelessly.



Zoll E-Series can as well. Especially to the ZollNet E-pcrs


----------



## claty111

Word around the shop is we should be getting LP 15's soon.


----------



## Ridryder911

Anything with the wording Zoll on it.. I try to stay away from.. we have Zoll e-pcr... it will synch over from LP's.. pain in the arse though...

R/r 911


----------



## mycrofft

*Our reserve machine is a Heartstream Forerunner*

Handcranked. (No, but nonrechrgeable lithum battery costs $160). Has a five digit serial numbger.


----------



## 46Young

WTEngel said:


> When you attach the leads for 3 lead on the LP 12, it is not diagnostic quality, it is "monitoring" quality. The only time you get diagnostic quality is if you run a 12 lead.
> 
> However, if you attach the leads for the 3 lead, press the 12 lead button (it will warn you that you do not have all the leads attached), and then press the 12 lead button again to override the warning, it will print a diagnostic quality 3 lead. It will be on the full 12 lead grid, minus the missing leads.
> 
> This can help filter out some of the artifact, as the machine has a different algorithm it uses when doing diagnostic quality versus "monitoring" quality.
> 
> One of the reps showed me this a few years back, I thought it was an interesting trick...



Not true. There's a function that let's you convert to diagnostic. I can't remember, but I think it's within the print menu. Select monitor and switch to diagnostic. It's a quick way to r/o an inferior MI, and thus a rt sided MI if you want to drop nitro while setting up the proper 12. I mention this as some LP12's out there aren't 12 lead capable, and your method wouldn't work in that case.


----------



## 46Young

I've used the LP12, and both the Zoll M and E series. The LP12 was okay, but I wasn't impressed by the Zoll. 

My dept had to choose between the Phillips and the LP15. My EMS BC told us that Physio wanted an absurd amount of money for their 15's when compared to the Phillips. We went with the Phillips. I like it. I'm especially impressed with the Q-CPR and being able to see all 12 leads at once.

Anyone know what Physio was asking for the 15's in their dept?


----------

